# Poop Photo



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been treating this group of chickens for cocci for about three days. I started because I saw an extremely bloody poop. It was a little poop and a lot of blood. I'm wondering if this looks like cocci poop or if I should have another concern?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Blood in the poop can be normal too. Its bloody poop that is every time they poop is when you need to worry.

http://chat.allotment.org/index.php?topic=17568.0

Here is a link to lots of different poop pics that are normal and not normal.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! She did another like that one. I was seeing severely bloody ones consistently one night, so I started them on Corid the next day.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, she started foaming at the mouth, had a seizure (started flopping around like crazy), and died. ):


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I think my chickens had Cocci back when they were youngins. We force fed them milk from an infants syringe and they eventually recovered. Hope this info helps in the future.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I still have three from that group, so I may try that as a precaution. Thanks!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I also use yogurt the Greek style when stuff like this happens the probiotics help the flora in there tummies to stay well and active.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Is this poop a cause for concern?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Closer view..


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

According to apyl's link, it'd be normal.


----------

